# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Hỏi trục xoay dao trên máy tiện cnc

## ngocbh2001

Chào cả nhà

Mình thấy trên một số máy tiện cnc các dao được gắn trên một trục xoay,việc xoay thì có thể chế cháo nhưng không biết nó giữ  như thế nào để khi tiện dao không bị rung???
Mong các bạn chỉ giúp

----------


## Tuancoi

Câu hỏi hay nhất trong tuần đó bạn! Mình cũng chưa đc may mắn mở cái đầu thay dao của máy tiện cnc, nên cũng hóng câu trả lời để mở mang thêm kiến thức.

----------


## GORLAK

Cơ cấu là có chốt hãm ngay vị trí dao, có 1 pitton đẩy đài dao ra, xoay bằng thủy lực + hệ thống CAM phía trong, đúng vị trí dao nó thụt vô lại ngay vị trí chốt hãm, ko bị xoay lung tung.

----------


## itanium7000

Nó dùng curvic coupling bác ạ.

----------

CNC FANUC, QuyND, solero, suu_tam

----------


## ngocbh2001

mình vưa tim thấy cái video hay  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXvrfDqYI3s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwmR26OcYZs

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cơ cấu là có chốt hãm ngay vị trí dao, có 1 pitton đẩy đài dao ra, xoay bằng thủy lực + hệ thống CAM phía trong, đúng vị trí dao nó thụt vô lại ngay vị trí chốt hãm, ko bị xoay lung tung.


 Có hình minh hoạ nào ko hay chỉ đoán thui đó, tui nghĩ nó ko đơn giản vây đâu

----------


## ngocbh2001

Biết làm sao được chì nhin toàn đồ chế trên mạng,chứa được nhìn đồ thật bao giờ

----------


## itanium7000

Nói chung một cái turret tiêu chuẩn nó hoạt động như video này, cơ chế khóa bằng curvic coupling đảm bảo chính xác vị trí, tải cao, cứng vững và không ảnh hưởng bởi sự mài mòn theo thời gian:

----------

anhcos, ngocbh2001

----------


## ngocbh2001

ok đúng như video của bạn
không biết máy thật nó mở hóa bằng khí nén hay thủy lực vậy bác? 
cai coupling mua ở đâu bác
đây là một cái máy thật do một bác ở nước ngoài tháo ra


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29Cl3bZWxm4

----------

